# Udderly EZ milker



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw a previous post on this topic but I was wondering if anyone had anything to add about the Udderly EZ milker... My mom and I want to make some cheese from our Nigi who is still in milk but 1) we dont have a lot of time since I go back to work in a week and 2) her hands are getting a little arthritic. This looks like a good gizmo but I want to hear from people who have used it. It seems the biggest complaint is that part of it can break easily (the handle?) and that it might cause damage to the teat if used excessively. So, GoatSpotters, any advice?

Original Thread: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5932&hilit=udderly+ez


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I have one- I only use it on does that have teats that are too small or hard to milk for whatever reason, but it does work!
my biggest complaint is that its hard to fit under the nigies and keep suction- since you have to keep the whole contraption tilted and it seems like it constantly breaks its seal


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info!! A few questions:

1) I read they have a changeable silicon fitting for the teats that is supposed to fit Nigis. Do you have it/use it?

2) If it works well, why use it only on a few goats? Do you think it might be bad for their teats?

Thanks!!


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

One more question: how long does it take to milk out a doe if everything runs smoothly? How does that compare to hand milking?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yep I have the nigi size silicone fitting

I find it just as easy to milk out my does by hand (the ones that are easy to milk anyway)- I dont know really why I dont use it on all of them.

It probably takes me the same amount of time to hand milk or use the milker- like 5 minutes or so.
But- you will have to strip out your does by hand after using the milker- it doesnt get all the milk


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Do the goats seem to prefer one method over the other?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm a really slow milker, so I've looked into this myself. I've heard it causes damage to teats?


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

Epona142 said:


> I'm a really slow milker, so I've looked into this myself. I've heard it causes damage to teats?


from what I gather, the Udderly EZ is OK on the teats but the Maddigans Milker (the syringe & pump) can cause damage if used too frequently


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The udderly EZ is the better non automated hand milker as it does pulsate...the Maggidan's just sucks, causes some serious "hickey's" on the teats too...good thing it wasn't permanent damage on Angel, just made her teats purple for a bit.


----------

